# Ok Ok Ok



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Since I joined Outbackers.com, which by the way was the best things I've done recently (Thanks Paul!!!) I've noticed a bit of "lingo" unique to this forum. Through much deliberation, a lot of reading and way too many beers thnking about this topic







, I have managed to decipher most of these abbreviations, i.e. TT = Travel Trailer, TV = Tow Vehicle, 5'ers = 5th Wheel Owners and I believe DW or DH = Dear Wife or Dear Husband, respectfully.

I'm somewhat embarrased to ask but, what the heck does SOB's stand for. I would assume it refers to non-outback owners who visit and post in this forum, but I could be mistaken. I hope that by asking this question I do not cause embarrassment for myself







.......... but it's driving me crazy. So, in my quest for answers I turn once again to my fellow Outbackers.

Also, should I have missed any common abbreviations, feel free to add to my growing vocabulary. Thanks in advance!

Mike
"The "lingo" impaired Outbacker


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

some other brand


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

S.O.B = some other brand, mostly tt. James


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Before I was an RN, years ago, I was an EMT. My older brother found my pad I kept in my pocket when calling in report from the ambulance to the emergency room. About one patient, I had written, "patient was S.O.B."
My brother gasped and said "why would you write that, for that matter, even if he was a son of a b__tch, why would that even be important?"
LOLing, I told him, in medicine, S.O.B. stands for "Short of breath". 
Big laugh there I had to throw in, now back to your normal programming.
Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When you see the prices for some S.O.B.'s, your version fits Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Outbacker's who have moved onto to other brands of trailers are now the proud owners of SOB's. Just call em SOB's! they know who they are and we are camping with an SOB on MM Day weekend! Perhaps you haven't learned yet, but once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker







so SOB's are stilll loved and accepted. (They just have to camp at the end of the row, behind the bushes, next to the outhouses







) gotta run now before Mrs.Crismon sees this


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

As long as S.O.B is in big letters wite the dots between them its all good. I still write it out in reports. I dont want it coming' back to bite me some day.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

For me it means "*S*till an *O*ut*B*acker"


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Maybe we need to start an abbreviations page and pin it so new members will know what the heck everyone is talking about.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Scrib said:


> For me it means "*S*till an *O*ut*B*acker"


Perfect!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

dancinmon said:


> Maybe we need to start an abbreviations page and pin it so new members will know what the heck everyone is talking about.


First thought was "GREAT IDEA!!!"

But, yanno..... the day I could finally read an _entire_ thread here on OB.com AND understood it, was the day that I truly felt like I deserved to own that TT out in the backyard!!! (It doesn't matter that that was last week, does it?







)


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> (They just have to camp at the end of the row, behind the bushes, next to the outhouses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch







..........Hey, I've got the email proof from Doug retaining our Outbackers.com status







.......and since Gordon is on his way to Wyoming to p/u the Cardinal today, I guess tomorrow we officially become SOB's......


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

LOl, I didn't know this post would get such a colorful response. Thanks for the clarification...

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It actually comes up every month or so....LOL


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> (They just have to camp at the end of the row, behind the bushes, next to the outhouses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch







..........Hey, I've got the email proof from Doug retaining our Outbackers.com status







.......and since Gordon is on his way to Wyoming to p/u the Cardinal today, I guess tomorrow we officially become SOB's......
[/quote]
and much loved SOB's and sooooo looking forward to time spent with you! (pssst....there is still ALWAYS the risk of us becoming SOB's, recently came very very close!







)


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Some would say I qualify for both definitions


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crismon4 said:


> (They just have to camp at the end of the row, behind the bushes, next to the outhouses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch







..........Hey, I've got the email proof from Doug retaining our Outbackers.com status







.......and since Gordon is on his way to Wyoming to p/u the Cardinal today, I guess tomorrow we officially become SOB's......
[/quote]
Hi, Mrs. Crismon!!
Just saw a Cardinal 5er today!! Not shabby at all!! WHOO-HOO!!! Movin' on UP, INHO, to the big house!!
Darlene


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Maybe we need to start an abbreviations page and pin it so new members will know what the heck everyone is talking about.


First thought was "GREAT IDEA!!!"

But, yanno..... the day I could finally read an _entire_ thread here on OB.com AND understood it, was the day that I truly felt like I deserved to own that TT out in the backyard!!! (It doesn't matter that that was last week, does it?







)
[/quote]
Wolfie! Its good to see that you don't let little things like _understanding_ get in the way of your posting.







Keep up the good work.









Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> (They just have to camp at the end of the row, behind the bushes, next to the outhouses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch







..........Hey, I've got the email proof from Doug retaining our Outbackers.com status







.......and since Gordon is on his way to Wyoming to p/u the Cardinal today, I guess tomorrow we officially become SOB's......
[/quote]
and much loved SOB's and sooooo looking forward to time spent with you! (pssst....there is still ALWAYS the risk of us becoming SOB's, recently came very very close!







)[/quote]

...but then you came to your senses


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Rollrs45 said:


> I believe DW or DH = Dear Wife or Dear Husband, respectfully.


I believe this one may have a dual meaning. Always about the husband or wife, but dear isn't what I always mean it as!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

campntn said:


> Before I was an RN, years ago, I was an EMT. My older brother found my pad I kept in my pocket when calling in report from the ambulance to the emergency room. About one patient, I had written, "patient was S.O.B."
> My brother gasped and said "why would you write that, for that matter, even if he was a son of a b__tch, why would that even be important?"
> LOLing, I told him, in medicine, S.O.B. stands for "Short of breath".
> Big laugh there I had to throw in, now back to your normal programming.
> Mark










LOL! Noted for future reference


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

camping canuks said:


> Before I was an RN, years ago, I was an EMT. My older brother found my pad I kept in my pocket when calling in report from the ambulance to the emergency room. About one patient, I had written, "patient was S.O.B."
> My brother gasped and said "why would you write that, for that matter, even if he was a son of a b__tch, why would that even be important?"
> LOLing, I told him, in medicine, S.O.B. stands for "Short of breath".
> Big laugh there I had to throw in, now back to your normal programming.
> Mark










LOL! Noted for future reference








[/quote]
it's what I thought it was for the loooonnngggeeessstttt time!


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Humpty said:


> Some would say I qualify for both definitions


ditto


----------

